# Netherlands



## gadabout (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi. We’re looking to go to the Netherlands in June, going up the coast and coming back inland.
Has anyone had any experiences of wildcamping in the Netherlands?
Any suggestion of particularly nice places to stop / visit not on the usual tourist lists.
Thanks


----------



## Roger Haworth (Feb 9, 2018)

I have stayed at the Aire at Hulst N51.27735 E4.04942 - nice little walled town - very untouristy.


----------



## jann (Feb 9, 2018)

Buy all the Aires, Benelux.


----------



## korky (Feb 9, 2018)

Wildcamping as such is illegal in the Netherlands and rigorously enforced in some areas,particularly on the coast.

However if you use some discretion,tuck yourself away,don't set up camp it is possible.Just be aware of the legal consequences.

There are a few aires and some marinas allow stopovers for a fee,often with good facilities.

Don't bother with Aires books but get the apps. **********, *************, and our own database here on WC., far more stopovers on them.

I hate flat land,but love touring the Netherlands for the beauty of their towns, cities and villages, with of course water everywhere.

It's hard to generalise, but I have found the Dutch to be some of the friendliest people I have come across.

Have a great time.

Korky.


----------



## korky (Feb 9, 2018)

Oh I see my thread has been edited.What is the problem in helping fellow campers by passing on details of useful apps. to help them.

I can see why you would want to promote the WC database as I appreciate the work that has gone into it but not being allowed to mention other apps?

Round our way that is called being mardy.

Korky.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 9, 2018)

*Check out Camper contact*

A dutch based site
https://www.******************/en/netherlands.aspx?filter=|&cnt=38

https://www.******************/en/netherlands.aspx?filter=|&cnt=38

Sorry link does not work

MY ONE COMPLAINT with this otherwise excellent FORUM


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 9, 2018)

*C amper Contact*

https://www.ampercontact.com/en/netherlands.aspx?filter=|&cnt=38

Add the C before amper


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 9, 2018)

We used park 4 night too ...


----------



## gadabout (Feb 9, 2018)

thanks - have found the website


----------

